

Show HN: Startups, this is how design works. - wells-riley
http://www.startupsthisishowdesignworks.com/

======
thhaar
It's inspirational, congrats!

Is the Apple/Braun comparison often made? I had no idea. And it's quite
striking. I had certainly thought, begrudgingly, that Apple were the sole
inspiration behind their work - how naive of me.

I'm either in need of a good designer for my startup, or in need of a little
more inspiration like this to draw on simple first principles to get me
through.

~~~
wells-riley
Yep! Several blogs / design sites have talked about it over the last few years
– I think Gizmodo was one of the first very popular sites to cover it (back in
the day...). Rams has also talked about it, and shown nothing but respect and
admiration for Apple's design and how many people they've been able to affect
with it.

------
wells-riley
This is my final project for my undergraduate degree in Graphic Design. I've
spent the last few months collecting data, interviewing industry-leading
designers, crafting the message, and actually creating the thing. I hope you
find it helpful.

